# Spider ID



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Found this guy in my backyard today...wondering what he is...~30-35mm.









Luke


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like some kind of huntsman spider. Try http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/


----------

